# Constrasting veneers



## LyNx (13 Feb 2007)

For our kitchen, the doors and wall panel I plan to veneer in Apple, Olive, teak or cedar.

What i'm not sure about is what to use for the internals. I did plan on european oak (quarter cut, slip matched) but then i did want to use sycamore for the drawers and inserts. I think mixing three species may look a bit too much, even if you don't see it all.

Whats the views on contrasting timbers.


----------



## Philly (13 Feb 2007)

Andy
Why don't you model it in Sketchup so you can see how it may look?
InnocentPhilly :wink:


----------



## LyNx (13 Feb 2007)

sorry mate, don't have the time for that :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Philly (13 Feb 2007)

Sorry Mate, couldn't help pulling your leg.
Seriously, I think its all down to taste (as the Furniture thread has exposed!) Why not make up a sample and see what you think. Do you know anyone who can do veneering :wink: :lol: 
I'll get me coat.....
Philly


----------



## LyNx (13 Feb 2007)

i have a few samples already.

I did ask the question to see what different contracting veneers people liked too.

Never mind, we'll just chat in this topic.

I could always add walnut in there, i think i may have a source of some 3 metre "offcuts" soon


----------



## SimonA (14 Feb 2007)

Just found this:

http://www.exotic-veneer.co.uk/exotic_w ... =10&inl=18

And thought it might be of some use to you in matching your veneers?

SimonA


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Feb 2007)

Simon,
Nice find! A very useful gadget.


----------



## DomValente (14 Feb 2007)

Very nice Simon,

Wish I'd had when i first started, would have saved a lot of money, buying timber I thought might match but didn't.

Dom


----------



## SimonA (15 Feb 2007)

Cheers fellas......funnily enough I've just been using it myself to match up and make some decisions about a little project I'm about to start.

SimonA


----------



## woodbloke (15 Feb 2007)

Andy - for me at least, two contrasting timbers is enough in a project, anymore than that and it starts to look overly fussy - Rob


----------

